# Types of Carriages



## Nine

*I used to drive for a living (not my day job, a second job). I don't know the names of the parts of the harness, though I can harness a horse up. I don't know the names of the different types of carriages. Just the touring carriages such as the Rockaway and the Vis-A-Vis (sp?)  Does anyone know of a good web site that has the different carriages on it that are named correctly?
I also want to buy a small cart - either 2 wheeled or 4, for pleasure driving only. Any reliable sites? Thanks!*


----------



## orchid park

I live Australia so I am not aware of the different kinds of carriages specific to the U.S.

there are a few books about showing various different carriages.
If you do come across any website please let me know I would love to view them.


Regards,


Laura.


----------



## Nine

*Hey Laura,
First, I have to say that your horse is beautiful. Very stylish! What breed? How often do you drive? Are you a competitive driver? 
I found a site that has several links. www.pscomputerconsulting.com/nwhc/nwhc There are several links on this page that are pretty good. The end of the link is not a type-o. It repeats the "nwhc" twice. Wickipedia has several types of carriages listed and most have pictures and written discriptions. I just typed "buggy types" on the search. Another is: www.liveryone.net
These are pretty neat. I hope you're able to access them. Good luck.
Nine*


----------



## orchid park

Hi Nine,

Thanks for y our kind words about my pony.

She is a welsh section B pony. Her name is Owendale Claudia. 
We do show her competitively, and also show a clydesdale in harness. The clydie is having the year off due to being in foal, but will be back out and about mid next year.

I will definately look up those sites, thanks for posting them.

Also I thought your horse looked quite smart in its photo. What breed is your horse?


----------



## Nine

*Thank you for the kind comments. Ming is 1/2 Morgan, 1/2 Appaloosa. She has one tiny white spot on her left shoulder that I'm forever trying to brush off. That's about all the white on her body, other than the white at her coronets, which also have black spots on them. different. She looks very brown in the picture, but in life, she looks almost black. A dark, dark bay.
I don't know that there are many carriages indiginous to the U.S. The Conestoga Wagon (that made up the "wagon trains" of the early settlers) and the Red River cart (an ox or human cart). *


----------



## orchid park

I did think your horse was fairly dark. 

The photo of my pony is pictured in a sulky called a sydney brass sulky.
Features: curved timber dash, floor and wing boards.
Pagnel shafts. Brass hardware.
All that brass means alot of cleaning before shows, ****.


----------



## Nine

*What kind of challenges do you face in a show? Or are the points dependant on how well your gig is turned out?
I'd like to teach my mare to drive. I'm not sure the first steps to take. I'll have to look for a book on it. Any suggestions on authors? I've driven, but not trained a driving horse. How long have you been driving?*


----------



## Nine

*Do you have any pictures of you driving?*


----------



## orchid park

Hi, I have attached a couple of photos.

At royal level here horses are judged on a scale of points.
Points are out of 100.























photo credit: Narelle Wockner

50 points for horse
30 points for the vehicle
10 points for Harness
10 points for overall or general appearence.

My biggest challenge in the show ring is competing against horses that people have gaited. For instance they will take a normal stepping horse or pony and gait it so it moves more like a hackney. Because its so unnatural these horses generally as a rule do not extend or lengthen stride but instead just lift there knees higher.
Many judges will put them up and say that horse had better action even though it couldnt extend when asked. 

You can simply start by long reining your horse now, this will get both of you use to it. Its a fairly simple process and we always recommend you have a second pair of hands available for when you start to attach weights to your horse.


----------



## Nine

Wow. What a fantastic overal picture you and your pony make. That's so cool. How often do you show? How old is your pony? Do you ever drive on the roads? Thanks for showing me the pictures. You must be proud.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

orchid park i love your horse!! looks so....elegant!!


----------



## orchid park

Thanks Gingerrrr & Nine.

All of those photos were taken over a year ago, so she has really developed alot more since then.

She is 7 years old, and we purchased her sight unseen as an unbroken 3 year old. 
Last year we only attended 4 shows due to having Equine Influenza hit our shores. We did not actually start showing her until she was 5 due to also having the clydesdale in harness.
This year we are hoping to go to 5 shows as our show season did not take off until mid year (once we were given the all clear for Equine Influenza).
Next year we are really hoping to campaign her quite hard and want to atleast double the shows we go to with her.

I dont take her out on the roads in harness here, although I do long reign her up the road. We have done a street parade with her, where she also won best presented horse drawn vehicle (which was quite a surprise as we took my WORK sulky which is painted purple).









Friends of ours also asked them to use her in there wedding, so she turned wedding horse for the day.

We are very proud of her. She is also broken to saddle and she won her the first class she was entered in.

Our next show is in 6 days, so will let you all know how we go. Then after that we our royal show in 3 weeks. I hope the judge likes her as much as we do. LOL


----------



## horsejumper123

nine, yea i really dont know how to use this thing. i sent you to emails, i got this one thing that sent to me but i didnt really understand it lol. new here.
but i saw your profile and it said you live in Minnesota, what part of Minnesota? I live there too, and i saw a photo of your horse in another section, and it looks alot like were i live. like a few ways down there road. and your horse looks like ive seen him before. infact,, did your horse ever get out of his pasture? because he looks like the horse we put into ours one night because they got out and it was to dark to move them back.


----------



## Nine

*Hey HJ123, I bought her from a family named Brinkman. I only got her in February. I'm not aware of any breakouts she's been part of. 
:shock: I saw in another forum that you ride alone. If we're close, maybe you'd like to ride together. I have access to a truck and trailer. Think about it.
Nine*


----------



## Nine

*Hey Orchid Park,
I think your purple training cart is pretty. It must look striking, with your dark pony. I'd like to do a parade. One day, when she's been exposed to more things. She did great with the umbrella last week.
I used to do weddings, when I work the carriage company. They were always lots of fun. One wedding, I had a bag-piper walking in front of us, and sleigh bells on my horse. Talk about surround sound! Old Dan didn't turn a hair. It was cool.
Do you have pictures of your Clydesdale? Good luck in the upcoming shows. I'm sure you'll be the belles of the ball.*


----------



## horsejumper123

Orchad oops i forgot to mention that, i love the carrige. I really want to see a vid of a horse pulling it!

Nine, i live on the judson bottom road. and defitly! that would so rock to do! i would come to you, but i dont have a trailor of my own. My uncle has one but i think its at his dads lol. I think were only 15 mins away. The bottom road is right next to Nicolet.


----------



## orchid park

I will try and get a family member to video us at the next show for you guys to watch.
How long did you do carriage driving for Nine? That must have been fun to do.
I'll Scan the photos of our clydie in harness also for you to look at.


----------



## Nine

*HJ123 I'll have to look that up. I'm not all that familiar with your area. I've only lived in New Ulm for almost 9 years and I just don't drive the countryside. I'll find out and we should get together. Have you ever ridden the Loose Line? It's a hike/bike/riding trail north of here about an hour and a half. It's on an old railroad bed, so it's real nice. It goes from St. Paul all the way to the South Dakota border. We could ride a little of it. Maybe even from Hutchinson, which is only 45 minutes away.*


----------



## Nine

*Orchid Park,
I drove for Carriage Tours of Memphis, in Tennessee (about 1000 miles south of here - litterally) for about 7 years, off and on. I gave tours of downtown Memphis. I met some really cool people. I met the Beach Boys, who were headed to their concert. I almost talked them into driving there with me, but they didn't quite have enough time. Darn. I had my tri-color Collie ride with me and he got me more fares than the horse. Oh! and I gave a ride to the very first transvestites I ever saw. Quite an education for a small town girl. I learned a lot about calming horses and reading their bodies by watching, not just feeling them under you. That's where I really learned to see with a horse's eyes. Fond memories.*


----------



## Nine

And I can't wait to see you and your Clydie in action, O.P. Where in Australia are you located? I used to e-mail with a guy from Bordertown, South Australia, near Adelaide. I'm now e-mailing with a darling man from Tasmania. I've adopted him as my dad. He's so awsome.


----------



## horsejumper123

orchid i hope you get someone to video tape that. that would be awesome!

nine, hmm.. i have never heard of it but it sounds fun. hey i could bring my friend i have neighbors that would let me borrow one of there horses for the day, bring on of you friends to. when ever we decide to do this lol.


----------



## orchid park

No Actually we dont have any video of the horses. Shame we have a video camera here but I tend to Forget it.
Nine I am located between Brisbane City and the Gold Coast (Surfers Paradise) in Queensland. My area is fairly rural though.

What wonderful experiences you have had with driving horses. There are not a great deal of people who drive horses as a business here or atleast in the area I am in.

I am an envious of your previous job!

I will definately get those photos out of our clydie and get them posted ASAP so you can see her.

Regards,


Laura.


----------



## Nine

*HorseJumper123, Your Dad would have every reason to be suspicious. You really have to be carefull, in making any plans to meet with someone from the internet. I hope you would be completely up-front with your Dad, about your internet correspondence. You've got to be safe. Just watch the Date Line NBC shows "To Catch A Preditor". It's creepy how many sick people are out there. Yikes! :shock:  Maybe you could barrow your neighbor's horse and have your friend ride with you a couple times a week.*


----------



## lindamyers

Nine, I'm a new member and noticed that you're looking for a cart. I'm in NE Ohio and we have Amish here who make and sell carts for very reasonable prices. There is also a place in TN who makes and sells carts/carriages at decent prices by the name of Buggy Bobs - I'll see if I can find a link for you.
let me know if you want more information on the Amish in this area who sell carts. They don't have websites but I believe they would ship to you if you weren't able to pick up. Buggy Bobs Stable and Carriage Company

LM


----------



## jimmy

try www.dragondriving.co.uk


----------



## xilikeggs0

Nine said:


> *Orchid Park,*
> *I drove for Carriage Tours of Memphis, in Tennessee (about 1000 miles south of here - litterally) for about 7 years, off and on. I gave tours of downtown Memphis. I met some really cool people. I met the Beach Boys, who were headed to their concert. I almost talked them into driving there with me, but they didn't quite have enough time. Darn. I had my tri-color Collie ride with me and he got me more fares than the horse. Oh! and I gave a ride to the very first transvestites I ever saw. Quite an education for a small town girl. I learned a lot about calming horses and reading their bodies by watching, not just feeling them under you. That's where I really learned to see with a horse's eyes. Fond memories.*


 Have you ever started talking to your car or gripped the steering wheel tighter when you saw something 'scary'?


----------



## AlmagroN

Nine said:


> *I used to drive for a living (not my day job, a second job). I don't know the names of the parts of the harness, though I can harness a horse up. I don't know the names of the different types of carriages. Just the touring carriages such as the Rockaway and the Vis-A-Vis (sp?)  Does anyone know of a good web site that has the different carriages on it that are named correctly?*
> *I also want to buy a small cart - either 2 wheeled or 4, for pleasure driving only. Any reliable sites? Thanks!*


if youre looking for something cheap to start out, you might want to try a 2 wheeled one like we use to work in. you can usually find one in great condition used for a couple hundred. and they can come in wood or aluminum which is lighter. but i dont like aluminum because i think its too noisy. heres the kind we use. we have 3 wooden ones, 2 with a natural finish, and one painted blue. theyre very sturdy



















xilikeggs0 said:


> Have you ever started talking to your car or gripped the steering wheel tighter when you saw something 'scary'?


haha i have actually tried to pull a line to turn instead of turning my steering wheel. i actually do that a lot now that i think about it.... :shock:


----------

